# Ideen gesucht



## Dachfrosch (10. Aug. 2009)

Der Sommer ist noch nicht zu Ende und ich beginne bereits, für den nächsten Sommer ein neues Teichprojekt zu planen 
Ich hab so ein schönes Kinder-Planschbecken gesehen - so was ähnliches will ich als Teich haben! Leider hab ich aber keinen Garten, nur eine Terrasse, kann also nicht wirklich was aufmauern - oder vielleicht auf einer woraus-auch-immer-Platte doch? Könnte man sowas aus Ytongsteinen bauen? Das Ding muss nicht rund sein und natürlich muss es auch nicht gepflastert sein, ich hätte nur gerne zwei Becken, die mit einer Kaskade verbunden sind!

Also her mit den Ideen!


----------



## snoopy3274 (11. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Ideen gesucht*

Hallo Suni,

geh doch mal in den Baumarkt, dort gibt es aus Holz Pflanzenkübel, in allen Größen und Formen und passend dann für diesen Holz Planzenkübel eine Wasserdichte Schale für hinein, und wenn du jetzt verschiedene Größen nimmst, würde das doch passen, und du hast dann bestimmt einen super süßen Mini. 
Lass doch mal Bilder sehen, wenn du fertig bist


----------



## Dachfrosch (12. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Ideen gesucht*

Danke für deine Antwort, aber das ist nicht ganz das, was ich mir vorstelle. Einen Holzbottich hab ich ja eh schon, ich hätte halt so gerne einen Wsserfall!


----------



## Dachfrosch (12. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Ideen gesucht*

Ich bemerke gerade, dass bei meinem ersten Beitrag ja gar kein Bild dabei ist  - kein Wunder, dass sich niemand vorstellen kann, was ich meine!


----------



## snoopy3274 (12. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Ideen gesucht*

Hallo Suni,

ich bins nochmal, und versuche es erneut,
also hier ein Bild von den Behältern die ich meine 
Passend dazu gibt es Wasserdichte Schalen, wenn du jetzt z.B. in den länglichen Behälter Findlinge hochstapelst, dort kommt dann später der Schlauch wo das Wasser plätschert raus, dann einen nächsten kleineren und flacheren Behälter mit überlauf, wo das Wasser dann herunter laufen kann.
Entspricht das so deinen Vorstellungen? Ist doch dann Bestimmt was feines für so eine Terasse, oder? 
Sonst fällt mir momentan nichts ein


----------



## Dachfrosch (14. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Ideen gesucht*

Aber wie finde ich denn Behälter, die passgenau aufeinander passen? Irgendwie entsteht da immer ein Sammelsurium - und sowas hab ich ja eh gerade 
Aber danke für deine Gedanken!


----------



## snoopy3274 (14. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Ideen gesucht*

hallöchen,

versuche hier mal einen Link zu setzen

http://www.holzkomplett.de/holzkomplett/holzkomplett/holzkomplettlight.html?PB0317-1


----------



## Dachfrosch (14. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Ideen gesucht*

Das sieht ganz gut aus, paßt aber - find ich halt - mehr in einen Garten. Hat halt irgendwie was Rustikales. Mir schwebt mehr was Gemauertes vor.
Danke für den Link!


----------



## snoopy3274 (14. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Ideen gesucht*

Hi Suni,

das ganze gibt es auch in Stein, oder du gehst dir die Bepflanzungsschalen holen und mauerst herum,

Na dann wünsche ich dir viel Erfolg, mehr fällt mir zur Zeit leider nicht ein, aber wenn, werde ich es dir schreiben.
Denn bis jetzt ist ja noch nicht wirklich viel gekommen, aber ich werde drann bleiben, du hast mich neugierig gemacht.


AUFRUF NOCH MAL AN ALLE HIER WIRD EURE FANTASIE GEFORDERT


----------



## Dachfrosch (14. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Ideen gesucht*

Ich werd einmal morgen (wenn ich dazukomme) mit Lego ein Modell bauen


----------



## snoopy3274 (17. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Ideen gesucht*

 Suni

na hast du dein Model schon fertig ?
Stell doch mal ein Foto hinein, es interessiert mich brennend.
Habe ja nochmal einen Aufruf an alle gestartet, aber anscheinend hat nicht wirklich jemand eine coole Idee 
Na ja, ich würde deinen Fortschritt aber gerne verfolgen.  nur nicht aufgeben


----------



## Christine (18. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Ideen gesucht*



snoopy3274 schrieb:


> ...aber anscheinend hat nicht wirklich jemand eine coole Idee



Hi!

Das mit den coolen Ideen ist so eine Sache - meist kommen die ja einem erst, wenn man davor steht oder das betreffende Objekt in der Hand hat. Vielleicht blättert Ihr noch mal durch die Rubrik...


----------



## Eugen (18. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Ideen gesucht*

Hi Suni

vielleicht geht ja auch sowas :


----------



## Dachfrosch (18. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Ideen gesucht*



Eugen schrieb:


> Hi Suni
> 
> vielleicht geht ja auch sowas :



Ja, das ist toll, aber wo krieg ich das her? Und woher krieg ich da dann ein Gefälle rein?


----------



## Dachfrosch (18. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Ideen gesucht*



snoopy3274 schrieb:


> na hast du dein Model schon fertig ?
> Stell doch mal ein Foto hinein, es interessiert mich brennend.


Mein Kind hat es zwar gestern gleich wieder zerlegt  aber ich bau es nochmals zusammen und knipse es dann! Aber nicht lachen, ich hab in Physik immer gaaaanz schlecht aufgepaßt!


----------



## Christine (18. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Ideen gesucht*

Hallo Suni,

diese Becken sind das Innenleben von Holzpflanzgefässen, die es beim Pra***ker gibt. Und das Beste: Es gibt auch "Schnäbel" dazu als Überlauf.


----------



## Eugen (18. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Ideen gesucht*

Hi Suni

Modelse war natürlich mal wieder schneller 

die Dinger gibt es auch in anderen Baumärkten.
Sie sind relativ stabil und können mit Lackspray o.ä. eingefärbt werden.

Wie sie einen Winter überstehen,kann ich dir leider nicht sagen.
Diese Erfahrung muß ich selbst erst noch machen.

Ein Gefälle entsteht,wenn man sie etwas schräg aufstellt. Denk ich mal 

Edith sagt mir eben noch,dass es diese Kübel auch in versch. Größen gibt.


----------



## snoopy3274 (18. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Ideen gesucht*

Hi Suni,

das ist genau das, was ich doch schon die ganze Zeit meinte  Innenleben von Holzpflanzgefässen

na ja, für dein Model tut es mir leid, aber wenn du einmal angefangen hast, und in den Baumärkten stöbern warst, dann kommen die Ideen.
Freu mich schon auf das Ergebis


----------



## Dachfrosch (22. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Ideen gesucht*



blumenelse schrieb:


> Hallo Suni,
> 
> diese Becken sind das Innenleben von Holzpflanzgefässen, die es beim Pra***ker gibt. Und das Beste: Es gibt auch "Schnäbel" dazu als Überlauf.



Aber leider gibt es keinen Pra***ker bei uns


----------



## Dachfrosch (22. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Ideen gesucht*



Eugen schrieb:


> Ein Gefälle entsteht,wenn man sie etwas schräg aufstellt. Denk ich mal



Ja klar. Aber wie stell ich was schräg auf? Abgesehen davon, dass das sicher komisch aussieht  rinnt doch dann das Wasser raus, oder? :shock


----------



## Dachfrosch (22. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Ideen gesucht*

So, hier mein Modell, die Zweite. 
Das Ganze stell ich mir viereckig vor (weil der Teich in eine Ecke soll). In diesem Becken befindet sich sozusagen ein weiteres Becken, mit höherem Rand - es ist somit also auch tiefer als das weitere Becken.
Die Wand des kleinen Vierecks ist an zwei Stellen "durchbrochen" - die Durchbrüche stell ich mir aber nicht so tief vor wie am Modell, es soll nur eine Art Überlauf sein (mir fehlten aber die passenden Legosteine  )
Das Wasser sollte aus einem Sprudelstein in das kleine Becken rinnen und dann durch die beiden Mauerlöcher in das große Becken. Also zwei Mini-Wasserfälle. 

Meine Fragen dazu:
* ist das physikalisch überhaupt möglich? Oder sinkt mir da der Wasserstand im kleinen Becken bis auf das Niveau des großen?
* Wie krieg ich das Wasser vom großen Becken zurück zum Sprudelstein? Genügt da eine "normale" Fontänenpumpe? (und ein langer Schlauch)
* Kann ich das Becken aus Ytong mauern und mit Folie auskleiden? Was gibt es für - leichte! - Alternativen?
* Wie überzeuge ich meinen Mann, dass dieser Teich absolut notwendig ist?


----------



## Psycho (22. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Ideen gesucht*

Hallo, sieht gut aus sogar mit Blumen, funktioniert bestimmt auch mit einer Fontänenpumpe.
Das mit dem Überlauf funktioniert so auch, insofern der Überlauf die einzige verbindung zwischen kleinem und grosem Becken ist.


----------



## snoopy3274 (23. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Ideen gesucht*

 Suni,

Wow ist echt klasse geworden, dein Lego Model      wenn das Original jetzt auch noch so wird, nicht schlecht,
es gibt verschieden große Mörtel Gefäße (nicht nur im Pra***er,auch in ähnlichen Bauhäusern), auch in eckig, die du dann mit den Steinen ummauern kannst. Auch diese Holzpflanzgefäße gibt es in verschiedenen größen, groß und klein, hoch und tief, rund und eckig, da müsste man doch eigendlich was passendes finden, vielleicht bei euch mal unter Gartengestaltung schauen.
Ob Ytong mit Folie hält, das kann ich dir leider nicht sagen, aber vielleicht findet sich ja hier noch jemand, der dir diese Fragen beantworten kann.

Freu mich schon auf weitere Ergebnisse


----------



## Dachfrosch (23. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Ideen gesucht*



snoopy3274 schrieb:


> es gibt verschieden große Mörtel Gefäße (nicht nur im Pra***er,auch in ähnlichen Bauhäusern), auch in eckig, die du dann mit den Steinen ummauern kannst.



Solche Mörtelwannen hab ich ja schon - aber ummauern? Ja, das große, also das äußere Becken. Aber wie könnte ich da das kleine rein-integretieren? (Vielleicht bau ich einen Teich aus Legosteinen, da weiß ich ja inzwischen, wie es geht )


----------



## Psycho (24. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Ideen gesucht*

Hallo, Ytongsteine mit dem richtigm Kleber verklebt und richtig gemauert (mit versatz) hebt wie Sau:smoki.
Das geht so bestimmt und lässt sich dazu noch herforragend formen.
Ich würde halt mindestens 10cm starke Steine nehmen!
Habe so meine Duschabtrennung auf 2/3 der Raumhöhe gemauert diese ist L-förmig und nur an einer seite mit dem Mauerwerk verbunden, und wie gesagt hebt Bombenfest.


----------



## Dachfrosch (24. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Ideen gesucht*



Psycho schrieb:


> wie gesagt *hebt *Bombenfest.



Bist du aus Tirol?


----------



## Reginsche (24. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Ideen gesucht*

Guck mal hier sind auch solche Terassenkübel zu sehen.
Sie haben so ein Zwischenstück wo das Wasser von ein Bottich in den anderen läuft.
http://www.holz-brandt.de/garten.html


----------



## Psycho (24. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Ideen gesucht*

Nö

Geht aber auch mit Tiroler Ytongsteinen


----------



## Dachfrosch (24. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Ideen gesucht*



Psycho schrieb:


> Nö
> 
> Geht aber auch mit Tiroler Ytongsteinen



 ich hab nicht wegen der Steine gefragt *lol*, sondern wegen "hebt" - das sagen sie in Tirol auch


----------



## Psycho (25. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Ideen gesucht*

Hallo, wenn Du Dir nicht ganz sicher bist kannst DU beim Mauern ja die Steine mit Lochband als "Ringanker" verbinden!
Dann ist es doppelt sicher.

Nur für den fall

Lochband: Metallband mit Löchern in jedem Baumarkt erhältlich als kleine 
               Spulen.

Ringanker: Normalerweise ein im Mauerwerk eingegossener "Stahlbetonbalken" 
               der ab einer gewissen Höhe als Verstärkung des Mauerwerks dient.


----------



## Psycho (13. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Ideen gesucht*

Öh, wie siehts aus ist schon Wasser drin?:smoki


----------



## Dachfrosch (17. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Ideen gesucht*

Nein, nein, das ist ja ein Projekt für nächsten Frühling


----------



## Psycho (18. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Ideen gesucht*


----------



## expresser (18. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Ideen gesucht*

Griaß eich es zwoa,

bei uns hoaßt des hep!
hebt ist zu weich!


----------

